# Your book in electronic format



## cybersl (Mar 13, 2003)

Is it possible for you to make your great books into electronic format like PDF so that I don't have to lug around the books with me when I'm travelling with a laptop?


----------



## MrExcel (Mar 13, 2003)

This is a great idea!  

However, the publishing contract for the book prevents anyone from offering this title as an e-book.  Go figure.

I will make sure to keep this option available for future books, though!

Bill


----------



## Jack in the UK (Mar 15, 2003)

E=Books are hackable and with email 

This could wipe a good book from the book stores

Jack


----------



## Excel User (Oct 30, 2003)

Just saw your Guerilla Analysis book in ebook format on your order website. Think you will do the same for the Mr.Excel on Excel book? That'll be really great.


----------



## traversd (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi, Does anyone know if the 1600 VBA Examples will be available for electronic download as opposed to shipping on a CD ? 

Thanks
Darren


----------



## MrExcel (Dec 4, 2003)

Currently, the VBA CD is only available on CD. We are working on a deal that will allow you to walk into any CompUSA and they will burn it on a CD for you on the spot.  With 1,600 workbooks on the CD, it just seems to work better on CD.

However - Hans Herber sells the German Language version of the product and he has found a good way to distribute electronically. I will have to check into that.

Mr Excel ON EXCEL will be print only.

Bill Jelen
(Is anyone else having problems in I.E. 6 with the cookies not working?)


----------



## Von Pookie (Dec 4, 2003)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Bill Jelen
> (Is anyone else having problems in I.E. 6 with the cookies not working?)



Mine seems to be working just fine, and no one else has posted or PM'd about any problems that I'm aware of. Don't know what to tell you


----------



## WillR (Dec 5, 2003)

Bill,

My I.E. 6 cookies are fine


----------



## traversd (Dec 5, 2003)

Nothing to do with the current topic, but thought I'd groan at WillR's "Birmingham has more Miles of canal than venice" type Location comments !   

Bet you Venice doesn't suffer from M6 and A34 traffic !!! haha


----------



## WillR (Dec 26, 2003)

traversd said:
			
		

> Bet you Venice doesn't suffer from M6 and A34 traffic !!! haha


  

Birmingham ain't sinking and a coffee don't cost you a tenner!


----------



## TommyGun (Dec 29, 2003)

MrExcel said:
			
		

> (Is anyone else having problems in I.E. 6 with the cookies not working?)


My cookies are working just fine also.

P.S.  Saw your book at Barnes & Noble.  It was a cool feeling.


----------



## traversd (Jan 5, 2004)

When was last time you were in Touchwood's Starbucks then !


----------



## WillR (Jan 5, 2004)

traversd said:
			
		

> When was last time you wre in Touchwood's Starbucks then !



Yesterday! - I live in Solihull... (Actually, no it was Costa.... my medio mocha was £2.69! - still cheaper than Venice I can assure you!)


----------



## traversd (Jan 5, 2004)

£2.69 for coffee...what is the world comin too.....

 

Now I'm wondering if the Venice birds are classier than the Solihull variety found in Rosie's on the past Saturday night !   

Ha ha..


----------



## WillR (Jan 5, 2004)

traversd said:
			
		

> Now I'm wondering if the Venice birds are classier than the Solihull variety found in Rosie's on the past Saturday night !
> Ha ha..



Rosie's!    ray:    Brave Man!


----------



## traversd (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm still traumatised   

You work in Solihull as well ?


----------



## traversd (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm still traumatised   

You work in Solihull as well ?


----------



## WillR (Jan 5, 2004)

No, just off Broad St in the city centre... so I know all about the A34 too


----------



## traversd (Jan 5, 2004)

I avoid it...straight from Monkspath to Shirley high street...No messin ! hehehe


----------



## WillR (Jan 5, 2004)

Monkspath.... posh bloke   .... Where U work then ?


----------



## traversd (Jan 5, 2004)

Ha ! No Chance, Ice Hockey players aren't posh !   

Just next to the BP Garage off Shirley High Street....


----------



## WillR (Jan 5, 2004)

I think I know roughly where you are talking about... easy commute then


----------



## traversd (Jan 5, 2004)

Doddle Until i have to make my sales calls / meetings and the M42 roadworks and the NCP sponsored M6 get in the way !


----------



## TheBuGz (Mar 10, 2004)

These sort of personal disussions could have been avoided by using PM thing in this Forum.

Why do the users mess up and detrack from the Real topic which was actually about Book in Electronic Format.

I hope that moderators would try to delete such posts instead of joining such.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Jack in the UK said:
			
		

> E=Books are hackable and with email
> 
> This could wipe a good book from the book stores
> 
> Jack



Hopefully thats not the case. John Walkenbach includes a CD with his Power VBA and Excel Formulas books and both have a PDF of the book on the disc. I find this incredibly useful as I do contract work so I am not in one place all the time so can easily reference the info. eBooks are great for finding keywords so is brilliant for locating specific info in a hurry. The PDF's are protected and I know you can unprotect them but I dont believe that would result in many losses of sales.

It is a lot easier to read the wirtten word in printed format than on the screen, so I for one wouldnt want to read a 300+ page book purely on my PC unless I had a box full of eyedrops handy. The fact that newspapers still sell even though the stories are available online indicates people are prepared to pay for printed material even though the same info could be viewed online for free.


----------



## mianmazher (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with the previous poster Guest



> John Walkenbach includes a CD with his Power VBA and Excel Formulas books and both have a PDF of the book on the disc. I find this incredibly useful as I do contract work so I am not in one place all the time so can easily reference the info. eBooks are great for finding keywords so is brilliant for locating specific info in a hurry. The PDF's are protected and I know you can unprotect them but I dont believe that would result in many losses of sales.



As one cant carry the Hard copy of the book where one goes so if the book is available in the E Book Format I will help the users and will obviously increase the sale of that book.

Hope that Mr Excel will also include the EBook (PDF Version like John WalkenBach) along with the Hardcopy of the Book.)


Regards


----------



## WillR (Apr 15, 2004)

hmmmm ... I have to disagree - there are a shed load of Walkenbach PDF files floating around some of the P2P sites.... I think Bill is quite right

And anyway.... you can print a pdf file.... so it doesn't stop you getting a hard copy if that's how you like to read...

Whilst I have both the Books & PDFs (that I paid for) - and the pdf is very useful to have when you're using it as a reference say at work & at home... I still agree that it can result in piracy & lost sales so i quite understand the economics of Bill's decision..


----------



## TheBuGz (May 9, 2004)

WillR said:
			
		

> The pdf is very useful to have when you're using it as a reference say at work & at home... I still agree that it can result in piracy & lost sales so i quite understand the economics of Bill's decision..



Well said WillR. When its for learning its sharing. the ebooks can now be well protected and disabled for printing.Some goood protectors like one i know of *Xtreme Protector* can be used to Protect these pdf's for further distribution.

As far as the economics is concerned why not go for more sale and less profit Policy as pdf version more in demand than the Hard Copy

Well may be the Publishers / Owners of the book agree with me.


----------



## WillR (May 11, 2004)

TheBuGz said:
			
		

> ....as pdf version more in demand than the Hard Copy...



Really?    I hardly think so... I've yet to see any research that suggests that "real" books are less in demand than "virtual" ones...
The number of bookshops still thriving would tend to suggest otherwise... at least in my neck of the woods... personally I always prefer to read from a page, as opposed to a screen - pdf is just useful when "at" the PC...


----------

